# 7-31 Chp



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Got the seat fixed so had to give it a test drive... Left the house about 11pm and started fishing about midnight . Seat feels great so I am ready for a night.. High tide had just started going out and the water was pretty clear regardless of the rains ...Clarity about 3 foot . I pretty much slaughtered fish but no keepers. I got a mess of nice croakers from 15 to 18 inches and about a dozen trout from 10 to 14 inches but released all because they were thin. The blues and shad were stacked up pretty thick and thats a good thing as it made it easy for me to avoid them. Had a few stripers bite as well but nothing over 24 inches. At about 4:30 I got my first keeper flounder on a 4" pink fin"S" while trying for trout. Back to croakers until the sun made an appearance and then I picked up 3 more keeper flounder and 1 nice trout at 19.5". I threw every trout type lure I had but it wasnt meant to be. Bait was gulp and I was doing something a bit different ... NO tandems tonight ! 
I threw 1/4 and 3/8 all night and it was an interesting night ... I forgot how much different it actually was. I cant say how much better the tandem are because I did very well but there was a reason for the tandem rigs and thats more bites... I like a single for trout !.









By hengstthomas at 2007-07-31








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-31


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Nice!!*

That one Flounder looks like he's got Camo patterns on him, or is that just the light? Nice catching...again!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> That one Flounder looks like he's got Camo patterns on him, or is that just the light? Nice catching...again!!


I cant figure out why that happens ... I used to think it was from bleach or some other cleanser but I quit using those and now use mostly just water and elbow grease to clean coolers and it still happens. I have even tried putting the fish in trash bags then into the cooler but again it happens. The discoloration does not affect the fish but it still bothers me. It must be something one of the fish secreted.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice catch!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i'm dying to catch a keeper trout. I heard they are yummy...

nice report as always...


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

can you put a pix of how you set up your Gulp alive? Do you use a jig? does it work from surf area using double hook?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice work*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Armyguy said:


> can you put a pix of how you set up your Gulp alive? Do you use a jig? does it work from surf area using double hook?


Gulp and Gulp Alive are 1 and the same. I use leadhead jigs from 1/8th to 1 ounce 99% of the time but I have throw an egg rig with a long leader and a hook with gulp and done well too ... That was in the De Bay surf and not Ocean side. I have never tried gulp from shore on the Ocean side but I know others use bucktails with gulp and do well also. I use tandem mostly and if I go heavier than 1/2 ounce (2 1/4's) I usually throw a single jig .


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Tom,

Great job, once again. I'm glad the WBB skunk has now officially left you and that you're getting some peace and quiet w/ Huntsman back in NC  .

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Great catch TH... if I recall that last flattied you snagged on Friday was a single... hmm... another lesson learnt... I"LL BE BACK!!!!


----------

